# Breast Cancer Website Link



## eller

The Breast Cancer site gives away 1 free mamogram a day.  That's the goal anyway, but the site is having trouble getting enough people to click on it daily to meet their quota of donating at least one free mammogram a day to an underprivileged woman.

If you would just take a couple of clicks today (and everyday) it would be of great help!

It takes less than a minute to go to their site and click on "donating a mammogram" for free (pink window in the middle). This doesn't cost you a thing. Their corporate sponsors/advertisers use the number of daily visits to donate mammogram in exchange for advertising.

www.thebreastcancersite.com

Thank you!

Lori


----------



## eller

Bump!  Don't forget to click, click!

Lori


----------



## Beanie

I will help you bump this when I see it, Lori!! 

Great post!  If you want it stuck, just let me know!


----------



## eller

Please stick it.  Thanks!  

Lori


----------



## eller

Oh!  :0  That doesn't sound very nice, but you know what I mean.

Lori


----------



## Beanie

LOL Lori!!


----------



## Minnie1156

I am a Breast Cancer Survivor and a Manogram saved my life because of early detection.  This is a great site.  Click it every day.  You could save a life!!!


----------



## eller

245 for January!  Woo hoo!

Lori


----------



## Minnie1156

245 is great but lets do better for February!!! We can do it.


Ida


----------



## eller

Are you clicking?  

Lori


----------



## kelleigh1

I'm going to repost this over on another message board that I belong to also.

And speaking of Breast Cancer awareness and research, I recently became a Pampered Chef consultant and in May we're having our _Help Whip Breast Cancer_ Campaign, where there are some special products in the Breast Cancer pink that will only be available that month.  If anyone is interested, please feel free to PM me and I'll provide you with my website.  $1 from each sale will go toward breast cancer research.


----------



## Poohstar

I clicked it, thank you for sharing this.


----------



## eller

Don't forget you can click every day!  

Lori


----------



## csmommy

For the month of May your clicks are worth double.  Honor thematernal spirit help women in need today.  25.2 million mamograms funded this month so far!


----------



## snappy

Minnie1156 said:
			
		

> I am a Breast Cancer Survivor and a Manogram saved my life because of early detection.  This is a great site.  Click it every day.  You could save a life!!!



Me too!!!

Are you clicking?  I'm clicking!!


----------



## JuliaV

Hi, I am clicking everyday.


----------



## eller

Excellent!  Me too!

Lori


----------



## eshankin

I love all this info


----------



## Katlyn

*Please click daily. For September if the Breast Cancer Site has 10 million clicks, this months sponsors will fund an additional 100 mammograms. *


----------



## eller

Good to know!  Thanks,

Lori


----------



## networktek

we do a Breast Cancer fundraiser every year and our event is this saturday we donated from the past 5 years $300,000.00 and hoping this year to raise another $70,000.00


----------



## silverace

Thanks


----------



## TinyTGO

Clicked... Great Post. My wife is going through breast cancer right now, and support from different groups and organizations has been awesome. It's a real spirit lifter to see so much support out there.


----------

